# 1962 AMF Roadmaster Skylark



## Starnger (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello!
I have recently acquired a very nice condition ladies Roadmaster that i am building for a friend of mine. It is especially remarkable because i live in Europe and found this bike in the Netherlands, and not for too much money.
Here is the photo from the ad, the bike is missing the kickstand, but apart from that appears to be all original, unsure about tires though.





Here it is in my workshop, put a Wald kickstand already, that i believe is correct or very close to correct for that bike.




The sticker from the chain guard is missing, and also i have put the tank off to fix it.




The serial number starts with M, so i believe it is a 1962 model.




The tank is a bit messed up, the battery housing is missing, so i am looking for some reference photos to fix it up. It all seems quite obvious apart from what type battery cells they used and how the housing looked like. I would appreciate any input on this, so i can restore the tank and make it work again.




Thank you everyone for your input and have a nice day!


----------



## Oilit (Dec 29, 2020)

You're right, that one has survived in nice condition. When you get all that chrome shined up, it's going to be blinding on a sunny day! It makes sense that you would find a single speed in the Netherlands, probably not much need for hill climbing .


----------

